# BAMMA 24: Kone Vs. Phillips



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

BAMMA 24: Kone Vs. Phillips is set to take place at the 3Arena, Dublin Ireland on Feb 27th 2016.

BAMMA 24 Fightcard (More fights TBA)

BAMMA Middleweight Title
Cheick 'The Sniper' Kone (c)(13-3) Vs. John 'The White Mike Tyson' Phillips (18-6)
Tom 'Firekid' DuQuesnoy (11-1) vs. Damien 'The Rage' Rooney (10-4-1) (Bantamweight Bout)

Peter 'The Showstopper' Queally (6-2) Vs. 'Mr Bag & Tag" Nathan Jones (9-4) (Welterweight Bout)
'The Housewives Choice' Chris Fields (12-7-1) Vs. Andy 'The Lion's Paw' DeVent (12-10) (Middleweight Bout)
Paul Byrne (6-1) Vs. Bola 'Cashflow' Omoyele (8-4) (Middleweight)
'Magic' Myles Price (8-6) Vs. Mario 'Rudeboy' Saaed (7-2) (Lightweight bout)
Sinead Kavanagh (1-0) Vs. Kerry 'Rocksteady' Hughes (2-1) (Bantamweight Bout)

Conor 'Da Crook' Cooke (6-7) Vs. Matt 'Farmer Boy' Hallam (5-2) (Middleweight Bout)
Mick 'Basher' Brennan (4-6) Vs. Brian 'The Pikeman' Moore (8-4) (Featherweight bout)
Decky 'The Diamond' Dalton (5-0) Vs. Micheal 'Gip' Cutting (6-4) (Featherweight Bout)

Lonsdale Bantamweight Title
Alan 'The Apprentice' Philpott (14-7) Vs. Nathaniel 'The Prospect' Wood (8-2)

Gerard Gilmore (2-1) Vs. James Gallagher (1-0) (Featherweight Bout)
Mark Andrew (1-0) Vs. Patrick Wixted (1-2) (Bantamweight Bout)
Neil Ward (1-1) Vs. Dylan Tuke (1-0) (Bantamweight Bout)
Rhys 'Skeletor' McKee (1-0) Vs. Paul Lawrence (2-0) (Lightweight Bout)
Will Fluery (Pro Debut) Vs. Thomas Hogan (1-0) (Welterweight Bout)
Sean Tobin (3-2) Vs. Gary 'The Dumptruck' Morris (7-8) (Bantamweight Bout)
Kams Ekpo (3-0) Vs. Lloyd Manning (Pro Debut) (Featherweight Bout)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd like to have seen a rematch between Brendan Loughnane and Tom Duquesnoy but this will do as well. Haven't heard of too many from the card so it'll be worth a look. I love to see Chris Fields be punched in the face :laugh:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

The rematch won't happen. DuQuesnoy has gone down to Bantamweight and Loughnane is going back up to Lightweight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

The quality of the video is poor but it'll be interesting to see how Kone deals with this kind of forward pressure, been a fan of John Phillips since that fight.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

This fight is going to be insane. I presume that it's not making it out of the first round with the leather these two like to sling.

Both of them will walk possibly run forward and just throw down until one of them goes down.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Btw Here's the Official version (Slightly better quality) of the Phillips/Zikic fight


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Added to the BAMMA 24 Lineup today Multi time Irish Muay Thai Boxing Champ Cian Cowley vs. Jay Moogan


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to this event, it'll be my BAMMA debut so expecting a good show!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Just saw on Looking for a Fight that they plan on heading to London. Since I highly doubt they are going to hang out with Dave O'Donnell, 
I'm assuming BAMMA should get a decent bit of promo from an episode on it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Just saw on Looking for a Fight that they plan on heading to London. Since I highly doubt they are going to hang out with Dave O'Donnell,
> I'm assuming BAMMA should get a decent bit of promo from an episode on it.


Could be Brad Pickets new promotion 'Rise if Campions'.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Could be Brad Pickets new promotion *'Rise if Campions'*.


Remind me not to hire you for any promotional work :laugh:

But how many decent fighters can Brad get in a short amount of time? The talent pool isn't gigantic in the UK/Ireland and BAMMA kind of has most of them wrapped up with the lower level guys either being in UCMMA or likely to the Cage Warriors revival.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

God! Is UCMMA still a thing?

That Titanic is taking some time to sink!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> God! Is UCMMA still a thing?
> 
> That Titanic is taking some time to sink!


http://www.sherdog.com/organizations/Ultimate-Challenge-MMA-1863

I was shocked too. A lot of amateur stuff but September and November cards last year. They actually weren't bad for a little while. A couple of years ago they were legit competition for BAMMA and CW. Jimi Manuwa, Michael Page, Michael Pastou, Tim Radcliffe, John Maguire, Jason Young, Dean Amasinger, Jake Boswick, Denniston Sutherland etc. They were also on Sky Sports with the terrible terrible Cage Fighter TV show. They were just fking stupid. What was that shit called? Murderball or some shit? I can't even remember, stupidest thing ever. Dave O'Donnell is the least likeable man, maybe ever, and seems like the kind of guy I'd like to shoot as Mark Hammond in The Getaway. 

This was all bad enough, but nothing ever could top selling 9-9 Alex Reid on a 7 fight losing streak fighting Jason "Bad Arse" Barrett (3-6) in one of the stupidest and most manufactured feuds of all time (revolving around Barrett being paranoid that Reid was trying to steal his hosting job)........ON PAY PER VIEW. WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Anyways, back to BAMMA . Some really solid fights on here. Hoping the BAMMA lads can have a big year. Interesting to see how a 6-1 Irishman does against Bola.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> http://www.sherdog.com/organizations/Ultimate-Challenge-MMA-1863
> 
> I was shocked too. A lot of amateur stuff but September and November cards last year. They actually weren't bad for a little while. A couple of years ago they were legit competition for BAMMA and CW. Jimi Manuwa, Michael Page, Michael Pastou, Tim Radcliffe, John Maguire, Jason Young, Dean Amasinger, Jake Boswick, Denniston Sutherland etc. They were also on Sky Sports with the terrible terrible Cage Fighter TV show. They were just fking stupid. What was that shit called? Murderball or some shit? I can't even remember, stupidest thing ever. Dave O'Donnell is the least likeable man, maybe ever, and seems like the kind of guy I'd like to shoot as Mark Hammond in The Getaway.
> 
> ...


SHIT! I forgot about that.

Praise be to BAMMA! raise01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> SHIT! I forgot about that.
> 
> Praise be to BAMMA! raise01:


Just googled Jason and saw this...

In June 2012, in a planned police operation, Barrett was arrested with another man, Kayhan Kiani, after an illegally supplied gun was passed to a man in a car. Weapons were seized in the operation. Barrett was charged with firearms offences. In 2013 he pleaded guilty and was sentenced to six years and a half years imprisonment.

No wonder he never made it to the UFC.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking forward to this and will be bussing into Dublin on Saturday morning, gutted I can't watch Bisping-Silva though!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^That's why I'm gonna miss BAMMA 

Someone make sure someone gets it up on KickassTorrents :laugh: I can't record BAMMA in Ireland on Spike and Anderson/Bisping is too big an event.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Headed into Dublin for this event (stayed in the Gibson across the road, seen alot of fighters in there so guess it was being used as the fighter hotel), all in all was a great event, took my girlfriend who also surprisingly enjoyed it, sat 8 rows from the front and had a great view. Phillips, Duquesnoy and DeVent all had impressive stoppages. Duquesnoy is just a class above, I really can't wait to see how he deals with the UFC 135ers, I think people are going to be surprised.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah been big on Duquesnoy who's name I say like Duck-wes-noy for a while.

That being said, fk sake BAMMA why did you have to put an event on unrecordable on Irish TV Spike UK / Channel 5 at the exact same time that Anderson Silva fought Michael Bisping on unrecordable on Irish TV Fight Pass?

No links to BAMMA uploaded anywhere either


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah been big on Duquesnoy who's name I say like Duck-wes-noy for a while.
> 
> That being said, fk sake BAMMA why did you have to put an event on unrecordable on Irish TV Spike UK / Channel 5 at the exact same time that Anderson Silva fought Michael Bisping on unrecordable on Irish TV Fight Pass?
> 
> No links to BAMMA uploaded anywhere either


Duquesnoy is pronounced DOO-KEN-WAH if you want to say it right.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Duquesnoy is pronounced DOO-KEN-WAH if you want to say it right.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Reminds me of Frank Ducks.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Reminds me of Frank Ducks.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


>


Incorrect.






Victor Lin is the homie.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah been big on Duquesnoy who's name I say like Duck-wes-noy for a while.
> 
> That being said, fk sake BAMMA why did you have to put an event on unrecordable on Irish TV Spike UK / Channel 5 at the exact same time that Anderson Silva fought Michael Bisping on unrecordable on Irish TV Fight Pass?
> 
> No links to BAMMA uploaded anywhere either


*Tom Duquesnoy KO's Damien Rooney*





*John Phillips KO's former MW champ Cheick Kone*





*Andy DeVent stops Paul Byrne*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheers. Was downloading all the BAMMAS from youtube that I could for my collection but last night the laptop finally gave up. Dunno if I still can access shit now.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cheers. Was downloading all the BAMMAS from youtube that I could for my collection but last night the laptop finally gave up. Dunno if I still can access shit now.


How good is that Duquesnoy KO? Jesus he hits hard for a little fella, I reckon by the looks he could possibly do 125 down the line aswell.


----------

